# Ryanair And Passenger Need Destroying



## nysister (Oct 21, 2018)

No more excuses and sorry, businesses and lives need ruining when Black women are harmed. The end.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Oct 21, 2018)

I tweeted Ryan air this morning


----------



## Godsdaughter001 (Oct 21, 2018)

What is the background on this? Did she just sit down and he began ranting? Or did they get into an argument? 

And, just a general observation: He's calling HER ugly. I wonder when was the last time he passed a mirror?


----------



## nysister (Oct 21, 2018)

kinchen said:


> I tweeted Ryan air this morning



They need to know we're watching. Black women are powerful, and we need to wield that power.

Interestingly I haven't seen any well known "self-proclaimed feminists" address this, has anyone else?


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 21, 2018)

Ryanair is DMing people to delete the posts. They are awful and I hope they go out of business. I have my own beef with them.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 21, 2018)

Everyone keeps talking about racial.abuse....that Toad was hitting her.

That dude with the dark hair in the camera view who was laughing needs to get the business too.


----------



## nysister (Oct 21, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Ryanair is DMing people to delete the posts. They are awful and I hope they go out of business. I have my own beef with them.



They're harassing people who are spreading this incident? Wow. They're in for an earful if they contact me.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 21, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Ryanair is DMing people to delete the posts. They are awful and I hope they go out of business. I have my own beef with them.


After reading your post, I went and tweeted the Twitter moment about this and asked @RyanAir if it accommodates racists. Lol.


----------



## nysister (Oct 21, 2018)

Exactly. That's an "I'll rip this tray table out and beat you senseless with it" sort of action in my world. All of those people and only one person stood up to him.

If that were my mother, I'd be in jail.



intellectualuva said:


> Everyone keeps talking about racial.abuse....that Toad was hitting her.
> 
> That dude with the dark hair in the camera view who was laughing needs to get the business too.


----------



## nysister (Oct 21, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Ryanair is DMing people to delete the posts. They are awful and I hope they go out of business. I have my own beef with them.



Yeah I just posted some more. I hope they do contact me. #NottheOne


----------



## Shula (Oct 22, 2018)

Godsdaughter001 said:


> just a general observation: He's calling HER ugly



I keep saying they must have different mirrors than we do. The gall, the cheek of it! White skin does not automatically equate to beauty. In fact, I would argue the opposite. The freckling with aging, loss of elasticity in it, the vein colors being so prominent, varicose veins on fleek, turkey necks, so pale that it looks like illness half the time, etc. 

I, too, would spend tons of money literally SPRAYING myself in orange tanning "paints" containing God knows what to disguise your largest "organ" that makes them look like walking corpses. I usually stay away from downing folks looks but I don't appreciate the mistreatment of our people, esp. the older ones. They never step to men when they do the racist pop off either unless they are drunk or high. I would've went in on him.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Oct 23, 2018)

Godsdaughter001 said:


> What is the background on this? Did she just sit down and he began ranting? Or did they get into an argument?
> 
> And, just a general observation: He's calling HER ugly. I wonder when was the last time he passed a mirror?



From what I could gather, the daughter of the elderly black woman was treating her mother to a trip because it was the anniversary of her (the elderly woman) husbands death. The elderly woman was sitting down when racist white man comes to sit in his window seat. Apparently the black woman who has health problems didn't move out of the way fast enough so he could get to his seat.

We need Twitter/Facebook/Instagram to find out who he is.


----------



## nysister (Oct 27, 2018)

David Mesher is the cretin trash's name.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-airline.html?ICO=most_read_module&mrn_rm=rta


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 28, 2018)

Interesting, very interesting.

There is tremendous "white flight" happening in London and surrounding areas. They are leaving their larger cities in droves. Immigrants and immigration policies are a part of the concerns.

A Muslim girl in France told me it was better in England because they let you wear your burka at certain schools. I told her, that may be true, but from the little I had seen at that time, there seemed to be more tolerance in France. That very week some British football fans came to Paris and made the news due to physically blocking [certain looking] people from getting on the metro and chanting racial slurs about North Africans and Muslims. All captured on video by the way!

I didn't say a word to her. I would assume she saw it as it was all over the news.

For all the trials and tribulations that we experience, most of us understand how racists, open and undercover, view us and how they operate.

I'm specifically referring to black women of African descent, born in America with a generational, historical legacy that traces and connects their family to slavery in America, as the 'we' and the 'us'.

So, we look at these incidents with suspicion squinting our eyes, and give a knowing, but weary regard to the perpetrators.

It's no longer "us" alone on that racially biased hot seat or target.  Before, many groups, including people of African descent whose origins are different than ours, have judged and distanced themselves and have elevated themselves above us, are now having that same ugly eye turned toward them.

They are starting to see, feel and experience and realize that things are not what they seemed, especially as it related to the negativity , often fabricated, and sweepingly ascribed to all African Americans.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Oct 28, 2018)

I love how granma told him he stinks and that she would kick him. 

He was so confused talking bout he took a bath this morning. 

You still smell like a wet dog.


----------

